# Pointe-du-Hoc Prints



## Gebirgsjaeger (Dec 1, 2006)

View attachment 368

June 6, 1944, Normandy, France, 7:20 a.m. . . .
Soaked, bloodied, and exhausted, Army Rangers breach the German defenses at Pointe-du-Hoc in search of five 155mm cannons that threaten the invasion beaches. As elements of Companies D, E, F, and HQ storm the heights, 1st Sgt. Leonard Lomell returns fire while Pfc. Leonard Rubin snags Pfc. Robert Fruhling at the cliff face. Lomell would later find and disable the cannons, earning the DSC. After two days of vicious combat, only 50 of the 225 Rangers who landed at Pointe-du-Hoc remained able to fight. 

If you're interested in purchasing these limited prints you can purchase it online at valorstudios.com.  I have several of the military prints from Valor Studios and they are a great collection in my home.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome print, some serious detail when you enlarge it. I noticed they sell Dietz prints too on the site, ,which I am a huge fan of.


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Dec 1, 2006)

*Shaw and Dietz Prints*

I am a very very close friend of Don Malarkey and I have these prints at home and will be collecting several more.



View attachment 371

View attachment 372


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Dec 1, 2006)

*Latest Dietz Print*

View attachment 373

This is my latest purchase...


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 1, 2006)

That is some beautiful work.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 1, 2006)

My fav Dietz Ranger Prints:

Korean war & Omaha Beach


----------



## pegasus (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate to ask a dumb question...am I the only one that doesn't see any pictures or links to pictures? Text contains "pictures name"  "viewed x number of times".... :doh:


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Dec 1, 2006)

Pegasus, don't know about you but I have eyes on...


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if it's your browser...I can see the pictures just fine.


----------



## pegasus (Dec 1, 2006)

Gebirgsjaeger said:


> Pegasus, don't know about you but I have eyes on...



Gee - thanks.  

I think this is some sort of IE/Mozilla issue.

Attached is a screen capture. Anyone know of some config setting?


----------



## pegasus (Dec 2, 2006)

More detail for admins:

Has to be an IE vs Mozilla thing,  but I haven't seen this problem anywhere else. I can see the image I uploaded. The drop down menu should give access to viewing the image but when used it brings up the "you must be logged on to view the forum" screen.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well your not crazy... I cant see it with FireFox2 .....I get the same thing you are. IE works fine.....

Can you see any attachments at all or no?(board wide)


----------



## pegasus (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Boon

I checked around a bit. I can see the YouTube videos, there is another thread "guess who I am" which has attachments and it loads fine. I can see the images I uploaded  within this thread. 

This is the link properties FF is following but it gets permission denied.
http://www.soforp.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=373

Very odd, but then Microsoft will do many things just to make things awkward.;)


----------

